# Can't decide (bows)



## BIGCHRIS (Nov 15, 2009)

I can't decide between quest, diamond, or bowtech. They all look sweet but haven't shot a single one. I'm more apt to choose the quest because its Michigan made, but my problem is I tend to buy things based on looks, bad habit, and I shouldn't. What should I do?

Sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## awfulpotent (Oct 14, 2003)

test shoot them I bought a mission endevour awesome bow but was shooting a cuople weeks ago and we traded bows around just shooting shot a G5 a matthews and my sons PSE 
dont know the models of them but the PSE has to be the smoothest nicest bow I have ever shot


----------



## MarineBuckHunter (Nov 19, 2007)

I have the Diamond Black Ice and love it... I shot the Diamond Dead Eye about 2 weeks ago and it felt very smooth and looked to be quality.

Everyone looks for different attributes in bows and I think your best bet is to get out there and shoot them all. Whichever one you feel fits you the best or feels the best when you fire it, pick that one. 

Looks are nice but it's the shot that counts!!!


----------



## britches (Oct 17, 2007)

Bowtech 4 life :evil: They make some of the best in the biz. But all that you listed make great Bows. Shoot a few but i think you will like the Bowtechs


----------



## turkey track (Sep 18, 2008)

I purchased a Quest Primal this year after shooting numerous bows. For me, it was the best of the lot. However, you need to shoot different makes and styles to see what works for you. And go in with an open mind. I went with every intention of buying a single cam, specifically a Bear Carnage. After shooting it, it wasn't for me. Have fun, this is an exciting time.


----------



## basshunter125 (Mar 31, 2011)

I like diamond because their a christian company and are the same as bowtechs


=BASS


----------



## FireFox23 (Oct 18, 2007)

You need to shoot them to make your decision. I was leaning toward Quest last year for the same reason as you, Michigan company. But buying a bow is all individual, and how it feels to the person. I ended up buying a Diamond Stud because it just felt good to me. So try them out.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

BIGCHRIS said:


> I can't decide between quest, diamond, or bowtech. They all look sweet but haven't shot a single one. I'm more apt to choose the quest because its Michigan made, but my problem is I tend to buy things based on looks, bad habit, and I shouldn't. What should I do?
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible


 I have a Destroyer 350 bought new from Schubpachs in Jackson in 2010 like brand new with all top of the line accessories that I can't use. Barely shot because of injury. PM me if interested.


----------



## mi duckdown (Jul 1, 2006)

You have to go a GOOD bow shop that carries everything. 
Set up a time with them. It takes. 4 hours.
try many bows. 
measure lenght of pull and so on.
and an indoor range.


----------



## andrew09 (Dec 30, 2008)

You wont be disappointed with any of the bows from Quest.


----------



## 83mulligan (Oct 25, 2010)

Check out Darton too. They are also a Michigan company. The DS 3800 is a highly regarded bow yet not so well known. I love mine.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

By a Mathews and you will never look back. They have the smoothest draw. I have shot Mathews bows for 10+ years and would not think about shooting any another brand. If you don't want to spend that much, look at Mission bows which are made by Mathews.


----------



## BIGCHRIS (Nov 15, 2009)

Mathews are way too expensive for my budget....when I go to a shop do I just tell a tech that I'm looking for a bow and want to shoot this, this, and this and than they will set each bow up for me to try?

Sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Check out Martin's they are a great value in a bow. Me and my cousin love ours


----------



## STG8008 (Sep 14, 2011)

BIGCHRIS said:


> Mathews are way too expensive for my budget....when I go to a shop do I just tell a tech that I'm looking for a bow and want to shoot this, this, and this and than they will set each bow up for me to try?
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible


Most shops have Demo bows you can shoot, if not just ask, more than likely they will put a rest on one and let you shoot it.


----------



## Headacres (Dec 30, 2010)

I shoot a ross cardiac which is the same as the quest hammer and I love it. Highly recommend you try one out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

britches said:


> Bowtech 4 life :evil: They make some of the best in the biz. But all that you listed make great Bows. Shoot a few but i think you will like the Bowtechs


Wrong....they make the best in the biz!!!!!!!!!!:evil: Buy a Bowtech you'll never look back!


----------



## fishjunkie22 (Feb 15, 2009)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fishjunkie22 (Feb 15, 2009)

Bowtech invasion in black-ops.. Looks good and shoots great.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## snowhunter (Mar 12, 2011)

when i look for a new bow i shoot every bow out there not just name brands and i pick the one that feels right and you can tell when you find that bow i have got a new bow two yrs in a row now the 1st one was a elite gt500 loved it shot great but had some issues with elite so went back to shooting bows and found that i fell in love with the hoyt maxxis 31 but you need to shoot as many as you can


----------

